# Update



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi all. I don't know if you remember or not, but last week I posted regarding my grandpa and his trouble swallowing. Well, he had an upper endoscopy done Friday and it was a narrowing of his esophagus. All looked good besides that. The doc was able to dialate it and all. So, just wanted to update and say thanks to all who replied!


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

Its always good to hear that kind on news.Marsha


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

yep ill second that marsha it is always good to hear that someone is having some success let it continue


----------

